# Dia-Compe Gran Compe SHOT LEVER



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Anyone using one?

I am really thinking about trying one.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

is there anything special about that lever? 

i have the gold finger on mine, if i were to do it again i'd go with the dirty harry (2 fingers v. 1 - as i use 2 anyways)

<img src="http://www.adecadentexistence.com/images/random/00%20bicycles/DSC_6269.jpg">

<img src="http://www.adecadentexistence.com/images/random/00%20bicycles/DSC_6271.jpg">

wait...is diatech the same as dia-compe? *shrugs*


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

wchane said:


> is there anything special about that lever?


Not terribly observant.


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

*Fixed Gear Lever Search*

LOL, Dr Placebo! He's dense, what can one say?

@DIRT BOY: did you pull the trigger on the gran compe shot lever? I was curious as to the included cable, it looks like a metal bendable cable, but want to know how "stealth" the lever is... from the pix I've found around the web, it seems that its protrusive.

I found a good link with member photos about the Dia Compe's Shot Lever pros/cons at London FGSS: http://www.lfgss.com/thread324-2.html

View attachment 198202


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

wchane said:


> is there anything special about that lever?


Just by looking at it it seems like you can use either your left or right hand finger as those two levers seem to work independently, one to pull the cable, and the other to push the housing.
If that's the case, that's pretty clever. Your finger will not tire from constant braking on long descents.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone have one of these? I'm new to fixed and not sure if the option of being able to break the front with either hand is a great advantage over just one hand or side. I was mainly thinking of safety, needing to break and having my hands in an akward postion and not being able to get to the side the break happens to be mounted on. Is this device an advantage? I would put these on bullhorns.
Yes, obtrusive is a good word...
thanks


----------

